# What the heck?



## SameButMoreSo (Jan 20, 2009)

Ever been in your LFS, and one of the other patrons asks a question that just makes you want to curl up giggling behind a large display? My favorite was the water gardener who was ranting that nobody makes an immersible thermometer that will measure below 32 degrees.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's funny! Another favorite of mine is when I hear the store clerk giving bad advice and acting so proud and experienced:

"Yes, that's an aquatic plant. I replace mine every month when it dies back and I love the way it looks!"


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

i just hate it when i go to a box store and i hear the crap spewing from the people working there... "oh no those are perfectly good fish in schools"


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I was in my local LFS the other day and I was browsing around and saw that he had red crystal shrimp, which were cherry shrimp, going for $7.50 a piece. I wanted to lace into him but I didn't.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Those first two are priceless! ROFL


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

lol At one of the fish store near me they do charge 7.00 for cherry shrimp!


----------



## Steve and Vickie (Feb 13, 2009)

I was trying to discuss a something with the owner of my local fish store in Wichita KS and the phone was constantly interrupting us, we were both getitng frustrated beyond belief. 

The next time it rang I reached over picked up the handset and said in my broadest Scottish Brogue "The is the British Embassy New York, may I help you?" The lady on the other end was totally befuddled and was apologizing all over herself and ended up with "oh s**t" and hung up.

The owner of the store looked at me and we both dissolved into hysterics, sure enough the phone rang again and you guessed it, the same lady, she was telling the owner how she had called her store and got NY.

I don't think we ever got the conversation ended but we did have a good laugh.

Steve


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

When I was in Medford, Massachusetts, there was a pet store selling ground pines, obviously terrestrial and taken from the woods in the nearby Fells Reservation. I played dumb and asked where they came from and how well they grew in aquaria. I was told that they came from "some river in the Amazon", and that they grew very well in tanks. In Milwaukee, Wisconsin I saw a guy come into Aquatics Unlimited and try to sell them a bunch of common backyard weeds as aquatic plants. Fortunately, the staff knew their aquatic plants well enough not to be taken in by that. 

I also wince when I hear someone come in and say, "Gimme some seaweed!"


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

All the time... Having worked in one, some of the questions are just as priceless.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

haha nice one HEYPK "I also wince when I hear someone come in and say, "Gimme some seaweed!""
things people say.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

For people who say, "Gimme some seaweed!", maybe the backyard weeds are the best thing. They will probably last in their tanks as long as any genuine aquatic plant. These people also say things like, "I got these pakus, and, by God, if you stick your hand in there, you pull back a bloody stump!"


----------

